

My afternoon project. A roommate match site using Meyers-Briggs.  - littlegiantcap
http://roomiematch.co

======
drallison
Meyers-Briggs is hardly proven science. Nor is it sure that matching by
Meyers-Briggs score will find roommates who are compatible.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myers-Briggs_Type_Indicator>

~~~
gathly
What "proven science" is there for matching potential roommates? If there is
no such, perhaps Meyers-Briggs is the best available non-proven science.

------
OafTobark
Saw this on Reddit earlier. I don't think this is the right approach to
solving this problem although it is a niche that could use solving.

~~~
littlegiantcap
Definitely a problem that needs solving. Craigslist isn't getting the job
done, so I took a few assumptions and put something out there. Curious what
your thoughts are? I'm always looking for feedback.

